# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.5

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.5 Release Notes:*  
* Added support for the following models:> *Samsung GT-I8730* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Samsung SGH-A877* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. lgcyssrt™).
> *SoftBank 730SC* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).
> *LG E971* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *LG E973* - added Dead Boot Repair.
> *Huawei U1280* - added Dead Boot Repair/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic™).* Added support for Qualcomm MSM8930 Mobile Processor with eMMC storage.
* Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
* Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
* Released some improvements to the main software.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

